# [CLOSED!] Teddy is crafting: pitfall seed



## Candy83 (May 11, 2020)

On my island *Óhana*, the Jock bear *Teddy* is crafting: *pitfall seed*.

If you are interested, please let me know.

I will send you a PM for the Dodo Code.

I am inviting two people at a given time.

When you arrive, please wait for me to take you to Teddy’s house.

I will try to get all interested people in for this DIY.

No tips are necessary.

*Warning:* I recently voided Tom and replaced him with Stitches (who moved in on Sunday, May 10, 2020. This will be the last thread topic in which I mention this.


----------



## LCookie (May 11, 2020)

Hello, I'm interested!


----------



## JacquesZeBird (May 11, 2020)

Hello, I'd love to stop by for the DIY!


----------



## Shydragon (May 11, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Candy83 (May 11, 2020)

I am sending PM for Dodo Codes to Posts #02 and #03.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

I am going to get a DIY card for ironwood cart. I will start this after getting back. About 5 minutes.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

*UPDATE @ 06:50 p.m. ET:* This resume shortly with PMs for Dodo Codes going out to the interested forum members.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

Sorry for running late.

I sent PM to all three forum members at Posts #02, 03, and 04.


----------



## Candy83 (May 11, 2020)

*Monday, May 11, 2020 @ 07:09 p.m. ET:* Waiting for the third forum member to visit for the DIY.


----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## Candy83 (May 11, 2020)

I will send you a PM with the Dodo Code.


----------



## mistakenolive (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to come by, please.


----------



## Candy83 (May 11, 2020)

I got a communication error.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

Did the visiting forum member, at the time of the communication error, get the DIY?

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

Teddy is still crafting.

So, let’s do this again.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

UPDATE: PMs for New Dodo Code sent to Post Nos. 4, 7, and 9/

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

*NOTE:* Post #04 did get the DIY before the communication error. Waiting on Post #07 and #09.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

*UPDATE @ 07:37 p.m. ET:* Teddy stopped crafting. I am sorry about that. (In fact, he is out of his house.)


----------



## Nooblord (May 11, 2020)

Is Teddy still crafting? I’d like to come pock up that DIY.


----------



## Candy83 (May 11, 2020)

He stopped.

In fact, he came out of his house.

I am wondering, with not knowing, how long an islander crafts before stopping.


*THREAD IS CLOSED!*


----------

